# Surefire M6 Lego - the bottom line?



## JNewell (Jan 29, 2008)

I understand that M6 lego is outside the sphere of officially-recommended practice, but with that said, does this correctly summarize the options?

MN21: HOLA
MN20: LOLA
MN15: XLOLA
MN10 with Z46 (M3 non-turbo) bezel: compact XLOLA
Probably should add the "RLOLA" (LF HO-M6R + RCR123 cells)?

Yes/no/maybe?


----------



## kongfuchicken (Jan 29, 2008)

The mn10 and mn15 are the same bulb in different assemblies... You'll see no difference in output, rather a difference in collimation.

JS and some other bright minds are also working on aftermarket rechargeable solutions which are quite promising. One of these options, IIRC was to use 3 18650 cells with a MN61.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 29, 2008)

kongfuchicken said:


> The mn10 and mn15 are the same bulb in different assemblies.


 
Right...

So, the benefit of the MN10 would be the more compact M3 bezel, not runtime...


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 29, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Right...
> 
> So, the benefit of the MN10 would be the more compact M3 bezel, not runtime...



And also a flood beam (due to the non-turbo head). Very nice wall-o-light.


----------



## Illum (Jan 29, 2008)

the MN10 is shorter than the MN15 [designed for regular bezels not turboheads], so yeah it'll work but your going to have a hideous beamshot since its way off the designed focal point 

and uh... you forgot the KL6 LED head, its a lego too...just doesn't look like it

if you must use a MN10, consider putting an M3 bezel on your M6, this is way outside the warranty [this guy did just that]


standard bezel configuration
 MN21 [HOLA], 6x123A, runtime 20 minutes [tested around ~27 till dead with Tenergy, expect better with surefire cells]
 MN20 [LOLA], 6x123A, runtime 60 minutes [tested around ~65 till dead with Tenergy, expect better with surefire cells]



*----------Source: c0t0d0s0----------*​
MN15 [X-LOLA, V-LOLA], runtime expected 2.5 hours [as reviewed by js]
Lumens Factory EO-M3T Extreme Output 9 volts, 450 Lumens Lamp [link]
 Lumens Factory HO-M3T High Output 9 volts, 380 Lumens Lamp [link]
 Lumens Factory HO-M6R High Output 700 Lumens Lamp Assembly [link] uses 6xrcr123a cells
using non-turbohead lamp configuration
 MN10 [M3 bezel, expect twice the battery life of the M3]
 Lumens Factory HO-M3 High Output 9 volts, 320 Lumens Lamp [link] [advertised 50 min runtime on 3xcr123A, expect double the value]
Bezel assembly swap
 KL6 Lumamax, link given above:thumbsup:
there are rechargeable configurations available, such as *M6-R with MN61*
but generally not recommended/hard to find


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 29, 2008)

This guy did it too...


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Jan 29, 2008)

I giggle every time I see that pic. :naughty:

- Chris


----------



## Chuck289 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think that M3 Bezel looks cool


----------



## Illum (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe with that configuration we might actually be able to find a compact holster for it:thumbsup:


----------



## mdocod (Jan 30, 2008)

there is also the lumens factory HO-M6R on 6xRCR123s. simple easy rechargeable solution for the M6. 

THE HO-M3T and EO-M3T will also work in the M6 on primaries as alternatives. But like the MN15 it will have a somewhat reduced life span on this configuration.

oh, and with the M3 bezel, the HO-M3 and EO-M3 should also work.


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 30, 2008)

mdocod said:


> there is also the lumens factory HO-M6R on 6xRCR123s. simple easy rechargeable solution for the M6.



I've always wondered about using 6 RCR's in the M6. Isn't there a danger of unevenly charged cells? Plus, I'd probably have to buy 3 different chargers since most of the ones that I've seen only have 2 spaces for batteries. Is the LF HO-M6R lamp a lot brighter than the stock MN21? I know they say it's 700 lumen...but you know... 

Thanks!


----------



## mdocod (Jan 30, 2008)

using protected cells there is little danger, getting them all charged up is another issue, I would suggest buying 3 DSD chargers on the cheap to make it easier. The other option I believe is a simple 3x17670 pack to run the HO-M6R on (wired in series). If anyone is really interested in such a pack I could probably add it to my to-design and build list, and have a simple offering around $20 or less made out of my garage from common parts... 

The HO-M6R is rated 700 BULB lumens, or about 450 torch lumens. The MN21 is closer to 600+ torch lumens, and the MN20 is probably closer to 300 true torch lumens. (all depends on how you want to measure and when you want to measure).... so the HO-M6R falls in the middle of the MN20 and MN21 as far as output is concerned, has a nice beam pattern from what I have heard, and runs about 30 minutes, great setup IMO.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 30, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> .... and uh... you forgot the KL6 LED head, its a lego too...just doesn't look like it


 
If Al hadn't posted that pic, I might not have believed it was possible.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 30, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> I've always wondered about using 6 RCR's in the M6. Isn't there a danger of unevenly charged cells? Plus, I'd probably have to buy 3 different chargers since most of the ones that I've seen only have 2 spaces for batteries. Is the LF HO-M6R lamp a lot brighter than the stock MN21? I know they say it's 700 lumen...but you know...
> 
> Thanks!



mdocod already covered it very well but I just thought I'd add my experience with the LF HO-M6R. The LF is noticeably brighter but it's most evident by it's brighter hot spot. It's difficult to describe the differences but to put it in LED terms it's similar to the difference between and L4 and a NovaTac 120. Although the NovaTac is only producing a little more overall light output the center is much hotter. The LF HO-M6R is a bit whiter and seems to disproportionately throw farther than you'd expect the heavily textured reflector to be able to do. I think it's a combination of the tip of the bulb not being frosted and the actual filament size being slightly smaller.

Regarding run time. I able to get three 12-14 minute runs out of fully charged AW 123, charged on two DSD chargers. I also charge on a pair of Nanos but always match the voltage before inserting them into the carrier. 
Overall I love the set up because I enjoy the M6 more now than I ever did.

I also run the M3 head on another M6 body (with primaries of course) in conjunction with the LF EO-M3 bulb. Once again it's whiter that the SF lamps, throws better and gives wonderful run-time with that combination.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 30, 2008)

The 2 'C' extension by Fivemega is another rechargeable option for the M6 which is well worth considering.


----------



## j3bnl (Jan 30, 2008)

DM51 said:


> The 2 'C' extension by Fivemega is another rechargeable option for the M6 which is well worth considering.


 
I use the Fivemega 2 "C" extension and also his Bi-Pin Socket
Fivemega MN Lamp Bi-Pin Socket
This is an excellent setup and allows you to use WA1111 bulbs which cost a lot less than the Surefire lamps.
The 2 "C" extension will also run the MN20, MN21 and also the Lumens Factory EO-M3T.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 30, 2008)

> so the HO-M6R falls in the middle of the MN20 and MN21 as far as output is concerned, has a nice beam pattern from what I have heard, and runs about 30 minutes, great setup IMO


 
I bought an HO-M6R and a set of Tenergy 3.0v RCRs (probably the wrong cells, I know) and have been getting pretty much those results - very good. Putting the cells through a single charger in pairs is not a good long-term solution, though.

I had kind of ignored the KL6 option because although it works the whole point of the M6, for me, was the incandescent LAs - but flexibility is good.


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 30, 2008)

There's also the tower module that milkyspit makes for turboheads. That gives around 220 lumen for 5.5 hrs in the M6.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 30, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> and uh... you forgot the KL6 LED head, its a lego too...just doesn't look like it




The KL2 is the old school M3 19-LED Nichia head which also works on the M6.


----------



## Illum (Jan 30, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> The KL2 is the old school M3 19-LED Nichia head which also works on the M6.



if you can still find a KL2...
thats runtimes in "years" :laughing:


----------



## Patriot (Jan 30, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> if you can still find a KL2...
> thats runtimes in "years" :laughing:



Lips just picked one up a few day ago in the Marketplace. I'm still trying to figure out if I'm happy for him or mad at him...lol


----------



## JNewell (Jan 31, 2008)

Are there any runtime reports on the MN10 in the Z46 (or other M3 non-tubro) bezel?


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 31, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Are there any runtime reports on the MN10 in the Z46 (or other M3 non-tubro) bezel?



It's been confirmed by Size15s and others that the MN10 and MN15 are the exact same bulbs, only different base to fit their respective bezels. So the runtime should be the same as mentioned in JS's X-LOLA thread...roughly 2.5 hrs of ~200 lumen.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks - probably should have figured that out myself...


----------



## donn_ (Jan 31, 2008)

Fun thread!

I also like the FM extension for 2x AW C cells, coupled with his bi-pin socket and a 1111.

If you're fortunate enough to have an AWR M6 extension as well, you can toggle up an even longer battery compartment, which opens up even more power sources:







Above the light is a Kai 2*Li-Ion D pack. Below the light are Emoli and A123 cells. With one more FM extension, one could step up to 3 cells for 12.?v and run an even hotter lamp.

And, just for fun:






The aforementioned KL6 on the M6.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> [not yet tested, theoretically possible] Lumens Factory EO-M3T


Tested, possible. Output and runtime on primaries similar to MN20, but with more concentrated, intense hotspot. ~19500 lux @1m (almost as much throw as MN21). Nice, high CCT.






I really gotta re-test this combo (i suspect that the EO-M3T run was not done on 100% full cells), but you get the picture.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 31, 2008)

donn_ said:


> The aforementioned KL6 on the M6.



The horror! The horror!


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> t
> Lumens Factory HO-M6R High Output 700 Lumens Lamp Assembly [link] uses 6xrcr123a cells [currently being tested by [email protected]]


Works well, especially on 3 AW 17670 cells.






32 minutes on BS RCR123's, 42 minutes on AW 17670 cells. ~500 torch lumens initially. Slightly smaller hotspot that the MN61, but as much throw. >20000 lux @1m.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jan 31, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> There's also the tower module that milkyspit makes for turboheads. That gives around 220 lumen for 5.5 hrs in the M6.



Note that it's probably not the best idea to run turbo drop-ins in KT4 turboheads continuously (especially if the emitter is hard driven) because of poor heatsinking that shock isolated heads provide...

http://www.customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=182&highlight=


----------



## Illum (Jan 31, 2008)

what a interesting thread this had become
this should be a sticky 



donn_ said:


> And, just for fun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eww:laughing:


----------



## JNewell (Jan 31, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> what a interesting thread this has become
> this should be a sticky


 
Very informative indeed. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Team Member (Mar 1, 2008)

And if you can´t wait for the KL9 to show up on market, try to get a Milky KL6 






Nice thread. I have missed this one...


----------



## Illum (Mar 1, 2008)

can anyone post a pik of M6 + KL6 beside a Palmblaze K2?


----------



## alantch (Mar 3, 2008)

This is my M6 "R" setup, consisting of 6xRCR123s in the stock MB20 batt holder and a 3x17670 series setup in a FM batt holder that came with the mini-HID from Mac. I can use the LF HO-M6R and a Seoul turbohead module for these batt setups. The black round disk is the "+" isolator and the spring I found from an old flashlight that fitted into the M6 tailcap perfectly.

Runtimes on these setups are unknown at this point.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 3, 2008)

alantch, turn them on, and lets hear about the runtime.

Bill


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you guys seen this thread about the FM holders to make an M6-R?


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2008)

alantch said:


>



mag-spring?


----------



## alantch (Mar 4, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> mag-springs?


Nope. It's from a cheap chinese flashlight I bought years ago - glad I didn't junk it.


----------



## Illum (Mar 4, 2008)

alantch said:


> Nope. It's from a cheap chinese flashlight I bought years ago - glad I didn't junk it.



is it required for operation or just recommended?


----------



## alantch (Mar 4, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> is it required for operation or just recommended?


The 3x17670 batt holder is shorter than the MB20 M6 batt holder, so you'd need a longer spring in the tailcap to make contact with the (-) end of the holder and close the circuit. If not, the holder will rattle inside the body and you'd have no output. Any spring will do as long as its longer then the stock spring and fits inside the tailcap - someone was using a spring from a Mag cut down to fit. The stock spring in the M6 tailcap is too short. So to answer your question - yes, it's required.


----------

